# IAII engine block for the 67 GTO resto



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are some pics of my new block. We put it on the stand last night to "examine" it. It will be going into the machine shop real soon! Note the lifter valley, the main caps and the undrilled decks. This block is sweet! Meaty too, weighs 50 lbs more than a stock 455 block.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

hardcore stuff right there!


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

wow.  that is super nice. cant wait to hear the sounds that mother will make. :cool you will have to post a video when its done.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sweet! When you say undrilled deck, are you talking water jacket holes? Cause I don't see any. :confused


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments fellas! Rukee, yes the water jacket holes come plugged, in case one wants to run seperate external cooling lines to the heads, reverse cooling, etc. The machine shop will drill them out and lovingly match them to the gaskets and head holes. JohnnyL, you should hear it from NJ when we start it :rofl: ( got my vent windows done at Don's....sweet)arty:


----------

